
Announcing the 2016 Node.js and Docker Innovator Program Finalists - skar5151
https://www.joyent.com/blog/node-and-docker-innovator-finalists-2016
======
skar5151
After reviewing hundreds of applications from talented tech innovators, we’re
pleased to announce the 2nd annual Node.js and Docker Innovator Program
finalists. Follow along during coming year as we highlight these tech
innovators, learn why they selected Node.js and Docker, and share their
production best practices and user stories. One of these finalists will also
be honoured with the Innovator of the Year award. Congratulations to each of
this year’s finalists!

